# The "GUESS THE BOXER" picture thread. NEW PICTURE!



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

You know the rules: the first person to name the fighter in the below picture needs to post one of their own and so on and so forth.

I'll start us off;


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Panama Al Brown


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: I didn't want to make it easy, but didn't expect you to get it that quickly.

You're up, Baj'.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bastard. I just checked and it failed to be Google proof. :-( Rookie error.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, I'm having the same problem :yep


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

amateurs


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

re upload the picture to imgur.com and it should remove the clues


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> re upload the picture to imgur.com and it should remove the clues


I did, but it's not fool proof as Bajingo just proved. :conf


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I did, but it's not fool proof as Bajingo just proved. :conf


oh right, i thought he just looked at the url.

try doing it with just a segment of a picture so google can't search it but use a less obscure fighter so it's not too hard maybe


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> oh right, i thought he just looked at the url.
> 
> try doing it with just a segment of a picture so google can't search it but use a less obscure fighter so it's not too hard maybe


Next time it's my go, if ever, I'll edit the pic a bit before uploading to see if that makes any difference. I just size/colour.


----------



## Ruminant Plinth (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Ceferino Garcia.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbs=...Uib51u_13QmDPKU&num=10&hl=en&bih=872&biw=1280


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Bajingo Come on, dude. You're killing my thread.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

come on lads, someone post one,


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

OK, no cheating on this one! Might take a while...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Amir Khan, yay! :happy

What a cop out, I'll find a decent one now...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

*Now Google-proof.
*
Come at me, bro;


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

pongsaklek wonjongkam


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> pongsaklek wonjongkam


Nope.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> *Now Google-proof.
> *
> Come at me, bro;


khaokor galaxy?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> khaokor galaxy?


Nope, guess again. :yep


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Nope, guess again. :yep


no


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

khaosai galaxy?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nuh-uh.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Sot Chitalada


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bladerunner said:


> Sot Chitalada


Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winner! :happy

Your turn Bladerunner...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah it was Sot. 

I would've said Moon atsch


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Yeah it was Sot.
> 
> I would've said Moon atsch


:hi:

I took the screencapture from the video you uploaded. :good


----------



## Trane (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

norman pangaman sekgapane


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> norman pangaman sekgapane


Stop cheating, you bonehead.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I knew it :conf


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: As if. YDKSAB.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Check the vCash ******


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at mine, sunshine. :smoke


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

You're a mod with the ability to edit yours. You're a vCash cheat. This is a fact.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> You're a mod with the ability to edit yours. You're a vCash cheat. This is a fact.


Mods don't have the ability to edit vCash totals, only Admin/Jay does. Anyways, I made the majority of my vCash before I was promoted to Head Moderator.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no

vCash cheat


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Roe - straighten this man out.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Freddie Little

I'm on fire


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Freddie Little
> 
> I'm on fire


thats correct


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nuff, the fuck?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

His fucking initials are on his shorts for a start

Plus, I'm really fucking clever


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Once you guess one then you're supposed to post one of your own, so get posting, you big stiff idiot.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


>


The word 'what' sounds really wierd to me know :lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

nexxx!


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

*New picture!*
@Roe : - will you be able to facilitate giving 200 vCash to the winner? We all need a bit after this weekend.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Kosta Tszyu


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope, sorry Nuff.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

You will be


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you unblur the picture? Neither Google image seach or Tineye are picking it up?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Can you unblur the picture? Neither Google image seach or Tineye are picking it up?


It's blurred on purpose. OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Look at your V-cash you TRAMP


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny's only friend is milk


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Look at your V-cash you TRAMP


Who you talking to?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Roe : - will you be able to facilitate giving 200 vCash to the winner? We all need a bit after this weekend.


I can't do it. Whenever I go into edit someone's vcash it doesn't give me the option to save it. @Rocachrachsch can do it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Realistically, I should have access to change vCash totals. @Jay


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

...but you trusted Nuff with vCash powers. :conf


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't have any powers :conf


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

No, but @Rorschach does. :hey


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Ask him then :conf


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok.
@Rorschach - vCash me, dude.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Ok.
> @Rorschach - vCash me, dude.


I wonder what the reply would be :think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

no


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Something witty I imagine


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Something witty I imagine


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Seriously though, guess the boxer.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

no cheating, your only be cheating yourself :nono


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

NoMas said:


> no cheating, your only be cheating yourself :nono


Joey Maxim?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Joey Maxim?


nope :bart haha


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fidel LaBarba


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Fidel LaBarba


correct :clap:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: it's in the fucking url


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

no


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: :-(


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: it's in the fucking url


haha i know thats why i said no cheating :wlad


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: That's not cheating, that's barely even research!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: That's not cheating, that's barely even research!


lol what ever, you know its cheating, jft96 did you research/cheat? haha


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Guess my one!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: it's in the fucking url


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> *New picture!*
> @Roe : - will you be able to facilitate giving 200 vCash to the winner? We all need a bit after this weekend.


Any other guesses? I didn't think it was that hard.

@Wallet or @dkos would get it, I'm sure.

@DrMo would definitely get it.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

No one cares


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

FOYBB.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

That's lacist


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know who it is :conf

Do you have a better picture and/or some clues to go along with it?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> *New picture!*
> @Roe : - will you be able to facilitate giving 200 vCash to the winner? We all need a bit after this weekend.


*2nd Picture of the same boxer*


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Bobby Czyz?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dkos said:


> Bobby Czyz?


If not, it's a very good lookalike.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

And when you Google "boxer mensa vest" he's the only result :conf


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @DrMo would definitely get it.


lolgay


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Bobby Czyz?


Yes. Enjoy your 200 vCash.

Looks like my first picture was too hard and this too easy. I will find the sweet spot.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahh, too late


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Any other guesses? I didn't think it was that hard.
> 
> @Wallet or @dkos would get it, I'm sure.
> 
> @DrMo would definitely get it.


Is that taken from his fight with Holy?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Is that taken from his fight with Holy?


It certainly is, mate. Knew you were a big Holyfield fan (I think), so thought you would get it.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> It certainly is, mate. Knew you were a big Holyfield fan (I think), so thought you would get it.


Honestly, my 1st guess wouldve been John Ruiz :-(

Aye, I'm a massive fan of Holy.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Next one, for the grand total of 100 vCash.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Deontay Wilder.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Deontay Wilder.


Too easy? Enjoy your 100 V's.

Your turn...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

For 200 vCash!


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

(a young) Mike Tyson?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope, sorry Nuffers.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

We'll see


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Nigel Benn?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

no


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Donovan Ruddock


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kelly Pavlik


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

no


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Honestly, my 1st guess wouldve been John Ruiz :-(
> 
> Aye, I'm a massive fan of Holy.


I thought Ruiz at first too.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Richard Hall @Bryn


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Micheal Nunn


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Roe said:


> Kelly Pavlik


hahaha


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

No


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bert Cooper


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope. I'd put another picture up, but I'm on my phone. :conf


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> For 200 vCash!


Anybody?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

No idea. Put the initials up like I do with my games.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

MH


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hagler?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Matthew Hatton.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Matthew Hatton isn't a southpaw.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Matthew Hatton isn't a southpaw.


Haha, thought I had it there.

Maurice Hope, @Bryn?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Against Wilfred Benitez too, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Maurice Hope, @Bryn?


YES! Enjoy your 200 vCash!



Wickio said:


> Against Wilfred Benitez too, if I'm not mistaken.


The exact fight, but which round? :hey

Do you want a go? I would like to guess.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Ike Ibeabuchi?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> YES! Enjoy your 200 vCash!
> 
> The exact fight, but which round? :hey
> 
> Do you want a go? I would like to guess.


Gonna take a guess at... round 9. :hey

I'd love to, but I'm at work at the moment so not easy to get a cap. Help yourself to another or maybe @Roe, if it isn't Kelly Pavlik, haha.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's one for you all:










Easy one for now


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Too easy, Kos. Not going to even bother guessing. :bart


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Too easy, Kos. Not going to even bother guessing. :bart


You could do with the vCash...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Another clue:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't know of I'll get it amongst this ferocious assault of guesses.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Charlie Ota?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Charlie Ota?


:good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking Wallet.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

nuclear said:


>


----------

